# ATITooL: Powercolor 1950 Pro and no Fancontrol



## Walker (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello

I have a Powercolor 1950 Pro PCIe Card an ATITool 0.26 but there is no option to change the fansettings. Who has this problem to or solved it?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 20, 2007)

Walker said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a Powercolor 1950 Pro PCIe Card an ATITool 0.26 but there is no option to change the fansettings. Who has this problem to or solved it?




Is your fan that noisy on your 1950pro?

Which powercolor 1950pro version do you have?
http://www.powercolor.com/global/main_product_series.asp?int=pcie&chp=x1950

I have the powercolor 1950pro with the Arctic Silent cooler and I'm very satisfied with my noiseless videocard.

Also I'm very satisfied with the performance/price.


----------



## Walker (Jan 20, 2007)

I have this:
http://www.powercolor.com/global/main_product_detail.asp?id=135

And yes, its noisy 
It seems that the is no option to read out the temperature with this card.


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 21, 2007)

Walker said:


> I have this:
> http://www.powercolor.com/global/main_product_detail.asp?id=135
> 
> And yes, its noisy
> It seems that the is no option to read out the temperature with this card.


I guess lower the clocks back to ATi stock will help


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 21, 2007)

I suggest that you upgrade your card with:

Accelero X2
http://www.arctic-cooling.com/vga2.php?idx=90

Review
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ArcticCooling/AcceleroX2/6


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2007)

He should have got the extreme edition >_>.


----------

